# Cymbalta side effects



## 19148 (May 3, 2006)

I've been on Cymbalta for a week and I was wondering if and when the side effects go away. This is the first time that I've been on an antidepressent, so I really don't know how things work.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I take it, and think you should give it at least three weeks. The side effects shouldn't last too much longer unless Cymbalta just is not for you.


----------



## 19148 (May 3, 2006)

Thanks!One week down, two to go (hopefully less). I was a bit concerned that they might not go away. Cymbalta knocks me out an hour after taking it, but if I wake up during the night (which is common for me), then I stay awake. I'm starting to become a little cranky.


----------

